# Scharpning Jig



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to make a jig on a small band sander and I hope there is someone who can tell me the diameter of the Tormek support. See picture below.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

12mm. enjoy.
I have the larger tormek but I think the guide bars are all the same.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you Jim


----------

